# [OT] Idealne make.conf (Gentoo)

## mArrAtoN

Witam, niedawno zaczalem przygode z Gentoo jako glowny system i chcialbym w koncu zlozyc "idealne" make.conf  :Wink: 

Jezeli ktos moglby cos dodac lub poradzic byloby bardzo milo (oczywiscie nie liczac flag USE, chyba ze jakis wyjatek)  :Smile: 

Aha jeszcze jedno, gdzies widzialem jak sie robilo flagi USE w kategorie, ale nie moge tego juz nigdzie znalezc, pomoze ktos ?  :Wink: 

```
CFLAGS="-march=opteron -O3 -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

USE="a52 flac mpeg ogg vorbis -esd unicode dvdr bitmap-fonts truetype-fonts type1-fonts nptlonly aac cpudetection dvd dvdread vorbis xvid png userlocales -ipv6 -eds -mozilla nvidia firefox X gnome -qt -kde gtk gtk2 alsa oss"

LINGUAS="pl"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"
```

Last edited by mArrAtoN on Fri Mar 17, 2006 9:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *mArrAtoN wrote:*   

> Witam, niedawno zaczalem przygode z Gentoo jako glowny system

 

Bardzo fajnie.

 *mArrAtoN wrote:*   

> chcialbym w koncu zlozyc "idealne" make.conf ;)

 

Niestety coś takiego nie istnieje. Tzn. nikt Ci nie powie jakie jest idealne dla Ciebie -- sam musisz to określić.

 *mArrAtoN wrote:*   

> Aha jeszcze jedno, gdzies widzialem jak sie robilo flagi USE w kategorie, ale nie moge tego juz nigdzie znalezc, pomoze ktos ? ;)

 

Niestety nie wiem o co Ci chodzi.

----------

## mArrAtoN

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

>  *mArrAtoN wrote:*   Witam, niedawno zaczalem przygode z Gentoo jako glowny system 
> 
> Bardzo fajnie.

 

W koncu sie stalo, juz od kilku dni na jednym  :Smile: 

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

>  *mArrAtoN wrote:*   chcialbym w koncu zlozyc "idealne" make.conf  
> 
> Niestety coś takiego nie istnieje. Tzn. nikt Ci nie powie jakie jest idealne dla Ciebie -- sam musisz to określić.

 

Wiem o tym, lecz przydalyby sie jakies porady, czego warto sprobowac (np cos ala ccache itp), jakies namiary na ciekawe rozwiazania.

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

>  *mArrAtoN wrote:*   Aha jeszcze jedno, gdzies widzialem jak sie robilo flagi USE w kategorie, ale nie moge tego juz nigdzie znalezc, pomoze ktos ?  
> 
> Niestety nie wiem o co Ci chodzi.

 

Cos w stylu:

USE_1="cos cos cos" - gdzie beda flagi tylko dotyczace np sprzetu

USE_2="cos cos cos" - gdzie beda flagi tylko dotyczace np kodekow

USE_3="cos cos cos" - gdzie beda flagi tylko dotyczace czegos innego

W skrocie chodzi mi o podzielenie flag na tak jakby kategorie, mala rzecz a cieszy  :Wink: 

----------

## Petherson

 *mArrAtoN wrote:*   

> Aha jeszcze jedno, gdzies widzialem jak sie robilo flagi USE w kategorie, ale nie moge tego juz nigdzie znalezc, pomoze ktos ? 

 

Czy chodzi Ci moze o przyklady z opisem? Sa tutaj - /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc

----------

## mArrAtoN

 *Petherson wrote:*   

>  *mArrAtoN wrote:*   Aha jeszcze jedno, gdzies widzialem jak sie robilo flagi USE w kategorie, ale nie moge tego juz nigdzie znalezc, pomoze ktos ?  
> 
> Czy chodzi Ci moze o przyklady z opisem? Sa tutaj - /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc

 

Raczej nie, dzialanie flag nie jest w tym przypadku wazne. Chodzi tu jedynie o podzielenie ich na kategorie, sekcje, dzialy i jak tak jeszcze inaczej mozna to nazwac:)

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *mArrAtoN wrote:*   

> Raczej nie, dzialanie flag nie jest w tym przypadku wazne. Chodzi tu jedynie o podzielenie ich na kategorie, sekcje, dzialy i jak tak jeszcze inaczej mozna to nazwac:)

 Chodzi Ci o zdefiniowanie flag dla konkretnych programów w /etc/portage/package.use?

----------

## mArrAtoN

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *mArrAtoN wrote:*   Raczej nie, dzialanie flag nie jest w tym przypadku wazne. Chodzi tu jedynie o podzielenie ich na kategorie, sekcje, dzialy i jak tak jeszcze inaczej mozna to nazwac:) Chodzi Ci o zdefiniowanie flag dla konkretnych programów w /etc/portage/package.use?

 

Nie. Chce zdefiniowac flagi globalnie, ale z wlasnym podzialem na kategorie ktorych sysem nie bedzie rozroznial, tylko po to zeby miec w nich porzadek  :Wink: Last edited by mArrAtoN on Fri Mar 17, 2006 9:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psycepa

hmm pewnie nie

mi sie wydje ze chodzi o mniej wiecej taki podzial:

USE1="dvd usb irda" i inne flagi dotyczace sprzetu

USE2="jpg gif mpeg ffmpeg" i inne dot np multimediow

USE3="i tak do usrania"

a na koniec cos w stylu

USE="${USE1} ${USE2} ${USE3}"

itp, dobrze mysle ?:>

----------

## mArrAtoN

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> hmm pewnie nie
> 
> mi sie wydje ze chodzi o mniej wiecej taki podzial:
> 
> USE1="dvd usb irda" i inne flagi dotyczace sprzetu
> ...

 

 :Idea: 

Dokladnie to. Zapomnialem ze trzeba to wszystko jakos polaczyc  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

```
cat /etc/make.conf.example 
```

pozdrawiam

----------

## mArrAtoN

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/make.conf.example 
> ```
> ...

 

No tak, bezposrednio tam tego nie ma, ale mozna bylo spokojnie dojsc przez analogie do innych wpisow   :Rolling Eyes: 

Dzieki, niedlugo inne pomysly  :Very Happy: 

----------

## no4b

make.conf zawierające USE="-qt gtk gtk2" nie ma prawa być idealne  :Wink:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## psycepa

ROTFL  :Very Happy: 

@mArrAtoN : a powiedz mi szczerze czy zrobiles :

```

man make.conf

```

 :Question: 

----------

## mArrAtoN

 *no4b wrote:*   

> make.conf zawierające USE="-qt gtk gtk2" nie ma prawa być idealne  

 

Moze jakies krotkie uzasadnienie ?  :Wink: 

----------

## krzysz

Tu nie ma nic do uzasadniania, poprostu qt uber alles  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *krzysz wrote:*   

> Tu nie ma nic do uzasadniania, poprostu qt uber alles 

 

czyli dzihat? bo nierozumiem.

----------

## pwe

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

>  *krzysz wrote:*   Tu nie ma nic do uzasadniania, poprostu qt uber alles  
> 
> czyli dzihat? bo nierozumiem.

 

dzihad jak juz coś   :Wink: 

bo ogólnie QT troche lepsze jest (tworzenie rozwój itp)

----------

## Aktyn

 *pwe wrote:*   

> bo ogólnie QT troche lepsze jest (tworzenie rozwój itp)

 

A możesz mi powiedzieć ile kosztuje licencja? bo z ich stronki się nie dowiedziałem. Nie to że mam coś przeciwko komercyjnym rozwiązaniom. Tylko ciekawy jestem, a na ich stronce wzmianki nie znalazłem.

----------

## Poe

EOT

no4b zawsze byl zwolennikiem qt niezaleznie od wszystkiego. ma duzo racji, czasami jej nie ma, po prostu on metodą prób i bledow doszedl ze jemu najbardziej pasuje qt, ale komus innemu bardziej pasuje gtk wiec jak sam widzisz, nie istnieje takie cos jak 'idealne make.conf'. wszystko musisz sam ustawic pod swoja maszyne i preferencje.

----------

## no4b

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

>  *pwe wrote:*   bo ogólnie QT troche lepsze jest (tworzenie rozwój itp) 
> 
> A możesz mi powiedzieć ile kosztuje licencja? bo z ich stronki się nie dowiedziałem. Nie to że mam coś przeciwko komercyjnym rozwiązaniom. Tylko ciekawy jestem, a na ich stronce wzmianki nie znalazłem.

 

Jeżeli udostępniona przez Ciebie aplikacja będize open source, to qt kosztuję 0zł, natomiast używanie biblioteki we wszystkich przypadkach kosztuje 0zł, co więcej źródła biblioteki są oczywiście na gpl.

----------

## Poe

zamykamy

----------

